# 20k Light...too Blue?



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So I just changed my bulb to a 20k....and I love the blue color....but is it too blue for some of the corals? The Xenia isnt really pulsing like it used too. My tank is a 39 gallon cube and the light is just a 150w halide.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Typically 20k lamps are less powerful than 10k in light output... so if you like the blue, keep it!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ægir said:


> Typically 20k lamps are less powerful than 10k in light output... so if you like the blue, keep it!


I thought actinic was supposed to have more PAR compared to something like 10K or am I mistaken?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Typically 20k lamps are less powerful than 10k in light output... so if you like the blue, keep it!


I thought actinic was supposed to have more PAR compared to something like 10K or am I mistaken?
[/quote]

Xm 10000k bulbs have almost twice the par of 20000k, and nearly 3 times the 15000k.

Actinic produces UV light mostly, with poor penetration and little par improvement... If you are talking about something like the ATI blue+ t5 bulbs, then yes they would be actinic blue with great par numbers!

I have always used 10000K or 14000K Ushio bulbs, and loved them... Crisp white with no yellow hue


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So what K would one want for the best growth? The best colour? (Assuming only one K rating and not a combination of a bunch of differnt bulbs)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So do you think a 14k would be better? I dont remember what my old bulb was. The light I have has actinic lighting along with the 150.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

14000k is a good inbetween. you'll get better par with 10000k, the white penetrates deeper into the water. you'll get better growth too. 20000k, while it brings out the colors isn't going to be as strong. if i were you i'd go with a phoenix 14000k. the actinics you have will supplement and bring out some more blues.

i'm of the opinion that the 20s are really only good for showing off or photography on display tanks. frag tanks do pretty well though.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the input. I just ordered the pheonix 14000k.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

If you have the ballast for it Radium 20k's are the nicest bulbs around. You get amazing color and better growth than other 20k's. The phoenix 14k's are also very nice. Its all about how much blue you want. I liked using a 20k and then supplementing with 10k T5's to get a nice mix.


----------

